# Questions i need answer about kiwifarms



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi

First of all i want to say my account name and details were made to remain very different from other websites like kiwifarms suggested.
Second, news media gave me wrong impresion about this website as they claimed it looks like chan boards etc and I know now how very wrong they were.
Third, when i joined this website i made seriously wrong post that i shouldn't made, but then i was reading a lot of kiwifarms and reflected on my behavior. 

*My questions:
1. *Since i'm looking to stay here and be part of this forum i need advice what i need to improve in myself to remain here and be allowed to talk?
I tried to join discussion about topic that i'm interesed in, by simply writing like other people were doing so replying to someone else. My messages for example looked like these posts:



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/brenton-tarrant-posts-on-8chan-shoots-up-mosque-killing-49-muslims-in-new-zealand-livestreams-from-gopro.54323/post-4460310
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/brenton-tarrant-posts-on-8chan-shoots-up-mosque-killing-49-muslims-in-new-zealand-livestreams-from-gopro.54323/post-4459874
		


Yet it got nuked out of forum, with no trace left and message from mod "shut the fuck up" - not very adult like 
I obey fully community guidelines and i have no idea what i did wrong this time (_that posts in spurgatory are my mistake, but what was deleted from public view is that i tried to improve my behavior and join this community - probably because someone wants for people to judge me based on what i writed first_).

*2. *Due to current attention on kiwifarms is there a censorship about for example muslims in place? Someone posted hidden camera view of how muslim teaching school lesson looked like. Video remained for long time and was very informative, yet most of posts from other people i liked were removed/censored. I'm talking about this post: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/brent...and-livestreams-from-gopro.54323/post-4458415

That video was linked & watched by big community and they are asking for mirror of it. You gave bad impresion of kiwifarms by censoring it and going with direction like mainstream media wants for normal websites to be 

--------------------

Well, thats mostly all what i wanted to ask for now.
My main reason for this topic is to gain knowledge how to improve myself so i can remain here and stay active in discussions.
Second reason is to regain that video if it is possible because people are asking for it and i didn't do backup.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 19, 2019)

L U R K M O R E


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

I thought it would be common sense. You know for example: don't be a douche, be sensible on how you comment and treat others.

Edit: Please don't listen to mainstream media/articles. Do your own research and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Hi
> 
> First of all i want to say my account name and details were made to remain very different from other websites like kiwifarms suggested.
> Second, news media gave me wrong impresion about this website as they claimed it looks like chan boards etc and I know now how very wrong they were.
> ...



Just look at your posts, see how people interact with each other here in places, and make your choice or choices from there.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 19, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> L U R K M O R E



Yes, that looks like good answer to everything yet i write like that because i were lurking too much on chan boards.
I need to correct my behavior so i'm looking for better discussion forums that they were.



TheChivalrysOath said:


> I think it would be common sense. You know, like for example: don't be a douche, be sensible on how you comment and treat others.



Finally some better answer than i expected to recieve. I'm trying to not be douche, but i have no idea what i did wrong after correcting my first wrong impression i left since my post was removed & told to "shut the fuck up".



Posthumorous said:


> Just look at your posts, see how people interact with each other here in places, and make your choice or choices from there.



The problem is, no one reacted any negative way to my post. Only mod removed it later and told me to "shut the fuck up" so i couldn't learn anything from it.
"Your post in the thread Brenton Tarrant posts on 8chan, shoots up Mosque killing 49 muslims in New Zealand, livestreams from GoPro was deleted. Reason: shut the fuck up "


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 19, 2019)

im gay


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 19, 2019)

I can understand how you feel, being a new user of a website always requires a bit of getting used to. I don't agree with the mod being rude to you like that, though. My advice would be to lurk until you feel like you're comfortable "fitting in" with the site's etiquette. I didn't create an account and start posting until about a year after I started browsing the site.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Yes, that looks like good answer to everything yet i write like that because i were lurking too much on chan boards.
> I need to correct my behavior so i'm looking for better discussion forums that they were.
> 
> 
> ...


Just jump into conversations and make sure you get your point across but not a way that can be taken offensive (or too offensive) or being (Pardon the language)  a "faggot".


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 19, 2019)

My advice: Just be yourself, take nothing here seriously, and have fun.  If this place is a good fit for you it’ll fall into place.  Welcome, relax, and have a good time!


----------



## Krimjob (Mar 19, 2019)

Beautiful Border said:


> I can understand how you feel, being a new user of a website always requires a bit of getting used to. I don't agree with the mod being rude to you like that, though. My advice would be to lurk until you feel like you're comfortable "fitting in" with the site's etiquette. I didn't create an account and start posting until about a year after I started browsing the site.



Same here. I lurked for about two weeks before actually becoming active. Not that I really feel that it was hard communicating with people here, everyone's pretty chill.

On that note, welcome to Kiwifarms OP. Let's get autism together.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, I'm not sure why your post was deleted but I admire your effort in sticking around and attempting to fit in. As for advice on how to do that...

It's already been said but lurking and picking up on the culture here and then integrating that into your posting is key. You come across as very innocent and nice, while I personally find it cute, people will see that as a weakness and make fun of you for it.

Just read as much as you can here, maybe find a lolcow you're interested in, learn as much as possible before posting and go from there.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Mar 19, 2019)

Send dick pics to all the mods.


----------



## dopy (Mar 19, 2019)

don't do what @JacindaArdern is doing right now

read the halal threads and *learn from their mistakes*

also direct all sexual advances to @Ron /pol/


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 19, 2019)

The reason your posts got deleted is because they were fucking shitty edgelord crap that is neither funny nor interesting nor even on-topic. I had a few posts removed as well for engaging with retards like you yesterday.

Threads about events are there for discussion of the event, not going off-topic and starting to sperg out about how the Muzzies deserved it or about how white genocide is real or anything else. Nobody gives a shit about your opinion and it is valueless. Only post if you have something of value to contribute, like updates, information leaks, or theories.



> Yes, that looks like good answer to everything yet i write like that because i were lurking too much on chan boards.
> I need to correct my behavior so i'm looking for better discussion forums that they were.



You don't have to state the obvious


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 19, 2019)

Lol I just got here to bro and I actually really like this site. It's not like 4chan because most of the users actually say interesting things and aren't venting about their shitty incel lives. I posted some pretty autistic shit about 18+ sex games in the Games forum which wasn't the place for it because it was borderline trolling/shitposting. In short it got sent to spurgatory and I didn't understand why it was received so poorly. I took some time to roam the website and get a feel for it's forums and users and started making some post more relevant to the topics being discussed. This is a dope community, you just have be aware of what you're talking about and what area of the website you're talking about it in.


----------



## symantec (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Yet it got nuked out of forum, with no trace left and message from mod "shut the fuck up" - not very adult like


Are you intentionally looking for a reason to kill yourself, or are you just this dense?


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 19, 2019)

Just lurk more, I lurked about 2 years before actually deciding to make an account.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 19, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> My advice: Just be yourself, take nothing here seriously, and have fun.  If this place is a good fit for you it’ll fall into place.  Welcome, relax, and have a good time!


Yeah on the slight offchance dis nigag is sincere its worth saying that so long as you dont take shit people say seriously and embrace our happy little culture of profanity and transgressive edgetism you will be alright. Rarely is anything ever said with malice, only because it sounds funny or because we like to revel in the freedom of saying any absurdly offensive thing we can think of. Remember this and all will be well.

Its a bit like a friendly little BDSM club but with autism instead of whips and spikes.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 19, 2019)

I think we found that guy that asks questions while watching a movie instead of just paying attention through the damned movie.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 19, 2019)

@PewBrettonPie :  One bit of advice I would offer you is that you should find out if the person offering you advice has been a member for very long.  There are several people in this thread who are themselves brand-new, for instance.

Very simply this:

Null put up some rules; learn them.
Realize that this site is a very rough-and-tumble, no-holds-barred place where *honesty is preferred to niceness*.  We use harsh language.  We use slurs.  We snark, we slap-fight, we make asses of ourselves.  And we pretty much take that as normal, because unlike "nice" websites, we recognize that everyone is an asshole sometimes.
If you're going to deliberately be an asshole, or troll, be funny.
Don't take it personally.  Nobody knows who you are and nobody cares.  People who are insulting you in one thread will often side with you in another.
The only correct response to someone getting mad at you is "lol calm down".
If you're in a more thunk-provoking or informative thread, know your shit before you post.  You risk being savaged if you don't.  (But if you are savaged, they'll at least explain why you're wrong.)
Assume nothing about anyone here.  We have people of all sorts, from hard atheists to fundamentalist anythings, men and women and really confused people, left wingers and right wingers, Euros and North/South/Central Americans and Africans and an entire subforum of people who don't read or write English at all.  We come here to talk about things and mostly point and laugh at the people who deserve laughed at.
There you go.  Keep all this in mind and you might even avoid someone making a thread about you.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 19, 2019)

Name and shame the mod. That'll fix things. What an awfully rude little upstart they were!


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Yes, that looks like good answer to everything yet i write like that because i were lurking too much on chan boards.
> I need to correct my behavior so i'm looking for better discussion forums that they were.
> 
> 
> ...



I understand, but reflecting on experiences can help too.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 19, 2019)

symantec said:


> Are you intentionally looking for a reason to kill yourself, or are you just this dense?



I might be this dense since i'm doing experminents on my own brain about NMDA receptors including σ1R and σ2R. Overall it result in reduced "emotions" and might cause "dense person" effect (_temporary_) due to forcing brain to make new pathways for brain activity (_when restored all old & new paths works, in theory it should increase "power" of brain memory_).


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I might be this dense since i'm doing experminents on my own brain about NMDA receptors including σ1R and σ2R. Overall it result in reduced "emotions" and might cause "dense person" effect (_temporary_) due to forcing brain to make new pathways for brain activity (_when restored all old & new paths works, in theory it should increase "power" of brain memory_).


Also, don’t share any personal details you’re not comfortable with people making fun of.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 19, 2019)

another honeypot?


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> 1. [/B]Since i'm looking to stay here and be part of this forum i need advice what i need to improve in myself to remain here and be allowed to talk?
> I tried to join discussion about topic that i'm interesed in, by simply writing like other people were doing so replying to someone else. My messages for example looked like these posts:
> 
> Yet it got nuked out of forum, with no trace left and message from mod "shut the fuck up" - not very adult like
> I obey fully community guidelines and i have no idea what i did wrong this time (_that posts in spurgatory are my mistake, but what was deleted from public view is that i tried to improve my behavior and join this community - probably because someone wants for people to judge me based on what i writed first_).[/url]



The site is currrently getting a lot of mainstream attention and a massive influx of new users. Most of the new users are boomer facebook garbage who mostly post in breitbart comment sections or whatever. Mods are pulling doubleshifts cleaning up their shit, don't take it personally if some of your posts get caught up in it. Also mods and users are always rude to each other because they're cuckhold janitors who do it for free and we're autistic streetshitting animals who keep fucking their wives and making them watch.



> *2. *Due to current attention on kiwifarms is there a censorship about for example muslims in place? Someone posted hidden camera view of how muslim teaching school lesson looked like. Video remained for long time and was very informative, yet most of posts from other people i liked were removed/censored. I'm talking about this post: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/brent...and-livestreams-from-gopro.54323/post-4458415
> 
> That video was linked & watched by big community and they are asking for mirror of it. You gave bad impresion of kiwifarms by censoring it and going with direction like mainstream media wants for normal websites to be



That's housekeeping, not censorship. Our cuckold janitor mods try to keep things reasonably on topic here. A thread about a manlet shooting up mosques is not an appropriate place for documenting everything bad about Islam. If you want to make a thread about that kind of stuff, try making one in the Deep Thoughts subforum. Nobody here is going to bat an eyelid at unpopular opinions you have, whether you're a rabid Deus Vult kebab remover or a literal ISIS mujihadeen. We just don't want people shitting randomly all over our house and wasting our moderators time when they could be using it to prep their wives for us.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 19, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Also, don’t share any personal details you’re not comfortable with people making fun of.



I'm comfortable with making fun of anything you want about me  My little experiments are something i'm very comfortable with sharing of and there is not even single personal detail in it that could identify me. It may sound strange but i left almost no trace from my whole life on mainstream social media.  No photos, no personal info, nothing that can be use to anyone.

I accept whatever people says and that make sometimes people angry (_i might look weak, but isn't that another strategy to be a predator? people weaken their defense around me and thats another way how to exploit it_). Well, thats how the internet works so nothing big about it.



The Flawless Gazelles said:


> another honeypot?



The only honeypot here is my 2nd computer who people think that found me "attack" 



Dynastia said:


> The site is currrently getting a lot of mainstream attention and a massive influx of new users. Most of the new users are boomer facebook garbage who mostly post in breitbart comment sections or whatever. Mods are pulling doubleshifts cleaning up their shit, don't take it personally if some of your posts get caught up in it. Also mods and users are always rude to each other because they're cuckhold janitors who do it for free and we're autistic streetshitting animals who keep fucking their wives and making them watch.
> 
> 
> 
> That's housekeeping, not censorship. Our cuckold janitor mods try to keep things reasonably on topic here. A thread about a manlet shooting up mosques is not an appropriate place for documenting everything bad about Islam. If you want to make a thread about that kind of stuff, try making one in the Deep Thoughts subforum. Nobody here is going to bat an eyelid at unpopular opinions you have, whether you're a rabid Deus Vult kebab remover or a literal ISIS mujihadeen. We just don't want people shitting randomly all over our house and wasting our moderators time when they could be using it to prep their wives for us.



Thanks, that cover everything i needed. I will try to follow that what you said now about kiwifarms.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2019)

Dude, what the fuck are you talking about?

Just stop being a sperg. Problem solved.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> WORDS







lurk some more, or never post again


----------



## Basketball Jones (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I might be this dense since i'm doing experminents on my own brain about NMDA receptors including σ1R and σ2R. Overall it result in reduced "emotions" and might cause "dense person" effect (_temporary_) due to forcing brain to make new pathways for brain activity (_when restored all old & new paths works, in theory it should increase "power" of brain memory_).



Shit nigga. Just get on them Bineural Beats like Chris-chan. It totally cured his autism


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 19, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> L U R K M O R E





Sword Fighter Super said:


> Dude, what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Just stop being a sperg. Problem solved.




If you READ some of the posts here vs looking for an opportunity to push an opinion you would answer all of your own questions.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 19, 2019)

Make sure you read the OP first to learn what the thread is actually about so you don't go off topic


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I'm comfortable with making fun of anything you want about me


Okay, then your posts are too long.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 19, 2019)

You should volunteer as a lolcow.


----------



## guccigash (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I might be this dense since i'm doing experminents on my own brain about NMDA receptors including σ1R and σ2R. Overall it result in reduced "emotions" and might cause "dense person" effect (_temporary_) due to forcing brain to make new pathways for brain activity (_when restored all old & new paths works, in theory it should increase "power" of brain memory_).



Are you taking PCP? Ketamine?


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 19, 2019)

The only cure for OP (I mean autism) is a bullet to the head.

Sorry OP. I'm a doctor so trust me on this.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 19, 2019)

Awww, it thinks it's people!


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Yet it got nuked out of forum, with no trace left and message from mod "shut the fuck up"



Some autistic people find it difficult to learn from just words.

Maybe it would make more sense in video form.


----------



## SJ 485 (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> snip


You're such a sweetheart


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 19, 2019)

heathercho said:


> Name and shame the mod. That'll fix things. What an awfully rude little upstart they were!


It was @emspex, she got pissy at the pages and pages of sperging about Christianity vs. Islam. Still love you!

My advice for the OP, don't take it personally. Lots of people, including regular posters, got nuked and banned from that thread for being dumbasses going off topic. If you're mad that you started an account just to comment in that thread and you can't anymore, you really shouldn't have started an account at all.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> "shut the fuck up" - not very adult like


its not adult like because i'm actually 13


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

emspex said:


> its not adult like because i'm actually 13



You're so fat I have to take your wife to the corner while you watch from the rest of the room.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Don't get discouraged by the mods, they're probably just trigger happy and paranoid due to all the new-friends and public attention.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> I'm comfortable with making fun of anything you want about me


I’m guessing English isn’t your first language.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> Yes, that looks like good answer to everything yet i write like that because i were lurking too much on chan boards.
> I need to correct my behavior so i'm looking for better discussion forums that they were.



We don't want you to "correct your behavior", we just want you to display the minimum amount of respect for a thread's topic by sticking to it with constructive, informative feedback. Feel free to shitpost when you understand what usually suffices as a shitpost and when it's a good time to do it versus what might sound unironic or when it would be a horrible time to shitpost (like in most Articles & Happenings threads.)
"Correcting your behavior" would be asked of you from any other website. Here we actually appreciate the diversity of personality and opinions. Being an autistic shitposting chan user might not get you very popular but it won't get you banned, and mods only ban people who are outright incompatible with the community.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 19, 2019)

Pansexual  shit covered nigger dick.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Mar 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> I think we found that guy that asks questions while watching a movie instead of just paying attention through the damned movie.


Thanks for reminding me of how much I hate when people do that.


----------



## guccigash (Mar 19, 2019)

I still think this guy's done a load of K.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 19, 2019)

It's an interesting story, but when I first joined Cwcki Forums with two suit cases and I didn't know anyone, and I hit YMCA with a $2,000 cheque I couldn't cash, I was shitposting as a new goy in Chris board, and er, Null was posting, drinking his diet Coke, and he was so respectful, and I say hi to him and that's how we met. The interesting part is that on our second forums he paid for our server. But you know, if everybody love each other the world would be a better place to live. You see what I am saying here, OP? Just get out there, express yourself and don't be chicken. CHEEEEP, cheep cheep CHEEP! Ha ha, you can laugh, you can cry; but please don't hurt each other. Now let's go get some cheesecake, huh?


----------

